# Motorguide Xi5 Prop Install? HELP!



## AlumaSkiff (Sep 9, 2018)

Check this out:

By the parts diagram/list it shows washer (16), prop drive pin (15), prop, then anode(14).


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Mine is installed like the diagram AlumaSkiff posted. Good to go. 

Like the outboard prop, I pull mine periodically to check for line/debris and put some fresh lithium grease on the shaft. I also switched from the factory prop to the MG composite. Much quieter and better performance. I'll try to find a link for you on the model.


----------



## JRHorne (Aug 6, 2019)

Thanks folks. I went without the washer and I am happy to report, the motor performed flawlessly from 8A to 7P. I bet I ran it 6 hours and through some THICK kelp. I will pull it and reinstall with washer, as well as apply some grease. So to confirm, the washer goes between the anode and the nut, correct? The diagram makes it look like it sits behind the pin, but I don't see how that makes much sense. Maybe it does, but the instructions definitely do NOT say to do that.

Yes, @Zika, I think an upgraded composite prop would be an awesome upgrade.

Also, caught a few small flounder, lizard fish, and most importantly, this guy!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

MG Machete III 3-blade is the replacement prop. Very happy with its performance.

Shop around for the best pricing.


----------



## JRHorne (Aug 6, 2019)

Zika said:


> MG Machete III 3-blade is the replacement prop. Very happy with its performance.
> 
> Shop around for the best pricing.


So where did you place the washer on yours @Zika? Prop, anode, washer, then nut?


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Motor is in the boat shed at the coast. Will double-check later this week and let you know for certain.


----------

